# Ubuntu erkennt Wlan-Modul nicht



## dan954 (28. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auf einem Thinkpad Edge 13 Ubuntu installiert um es mal auszuprobieren, allerdings wird das Wlan-Modul des Notebooks nicht erkannt.
Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir hier weiterhelfen ich kenne mich mit Ubuntu leider kein bisschen aus.

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (28. August 2014)

Bei den Einstellungen gibts einen Punkt mit "Treiber" da kannst du mit Glück einen alternativen WLAN-Treiber aktivieren.

Wenn du dich mit Ubuntu gar nicht auskennst, solltest du es gar nicht verwenden.
Als Einsteiger ist Linux Mint die wesentlich bessere Wahl.


----------



## hodenbussard (28. August 2014)

Werf da mal was von Ubuntu Wiki rein

WLAN

Google ist dein Freund.....

Was mich wundert,das es nicht erkannt wird,auf den ThinkPads läuft es meist superrund.Vielleicht nur den WLam Schalter auf aus gestellt ??


----------



## Abductee (28. August 2014)

Bei meinem E135 hats auch rumgezickt, bei der alternativen Treiberauswahl die Broadcom Treiber angehakt und es lief super.


----------



## dan954 (28. August 2014)

Leider gibt es da nichts. Habe herausgefunden das es sich um ein Broadcom BCM4311 Modul handelt, falls das weiter hilft.

Warum ist Mint denn besser, sind die nicht recht ähnlich?


----------



## Abductee (28. August 2014)

Sie verwenden zwar den gleichen Unterbau, bei der Bedienoberfläche ähneln die sich überhaupt nicht.
Mint ist vergleichbar mit Vista oder XP.
Ubuntu möchte modern wirken, ist von der Ergonomie aber katastrophal.

Die alternativen Treiber verstecken sich bei Ubuntu bei der Aktualisierung.
Das müsste dann oben im Reiter der ganz rechte sein.

Edit:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-pRo8C80uWDQ/U0Rn7B6d38I/AAAAAAAAIiU/TqKz8EipRGE/s1600/quelle-hinzuf%C3%BCgen-ubuntu-14.04.png
http://itsfoss.itsfoss.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Software-Sources-Ubuntu-13.04.jpeg


----------



## dan954 (28. August 2014)

Bei mir gibt es nur das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit:* Ich denke ich probier einfach mal Mint, irgendwie will das nicht egal was ich ausprobiere. Was nehm ich da denn am besten Cinnamon, Mate, KDE oder Xfce?


----------



## rabe08 (28. August 2014)

dan954 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es nur das
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Profis benutzen openbox Main Page - Openbox


----------



## dan954 (28. August 2014)

Ich bin aber kein Profi, ich habe jetzt einfach Cinnamon genommen.

Dort konnte ich unter Treiberverwaltung einen Treiber fürs Wlan auswählen, neugestartet und es geht immer noch nicht und unter Treiberverwaltung steht plötzlich nichts mehr


----------



## rabe08 (28. August 2014)

Das hast Du doch sicher über google gefunden und verstanden? Broadcom bcm43xx 
Die Problematik sind immer die closed-source Treiber inbesondere bei WLAN-Modulen. Die muss man sich "extra" besorgen... Bei meinem Notebook habe ich einen closed-source für das Wlan während der Installation eingeschossen, ich weiß nicht, wie der ubuntu-installer aussieht.


----------



## dan954 (28. August 2014)

Ja ich hab die Treiber auch runtergeladen und in der Treiberverwaltung aktiviert allerdings waren die nach einem Neustart plötzlich weg.
Unter "lspci -nnk" wird mir auch angezeigt, dass das Wlanmodul den Wl Treiber nutzt der ja eigentlich gehen sollte.

Und es gibt ein neues Problem, Mint fährt auch nicht mehr herunter das Herunterfahrenlogo bleibt im loop und nichts geschieht.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2014)

Welche Mint version hast du installiert?


----------



## dan954 (28. August 2014)

17 Qiana


----------

